# IBS and hypnosis



## shaniz (Jun 15, 2010)

I have dyspepsia with IBS and I just had my first hypnosis session.I really don't understand how talking about relaxing would help my too much acid stomach...could someone who was on this treatment could tell me how should I feel and how it has worked for him?because to get relaxed I could go to the beach... =/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually hypnosis is more than just relaxing (although it tends to be a different state than sunbathing on the beach as it is usually deeper).There is also once you are relaxed they use images or words to get the parts of the brain that aren't completely under concious control to do something different. The brain talks to the nerves in the gut so if you can change the communication you can ramp up or ramp down the pain and other symptoms. Much like an athlete when "in the zone" can keep playing after an injury but only notices the pain once the match is over. How much pain you feel and how your body reacts to the pain changes depending on mental state and how the two "talk" to each other.Did you actually do a hypnosis session or was this mostly an informational session to talk about what was going to be happening in other sessions. Because usually they don't just talk about the hypnosis but actually do something, but the first session often is informational rather than doing stuff because information is usually a good thing.


----------



## shaniz (Jun 15, 2010)

hi thanks...at first we talked about the IBS thing...then we did some hypnosis.I focus on something and it got a bit blurry so I closed my eyes..it was like I was trying to fall asleep..but I didn't, I was relaxed but I heared him very well, I could snap out of it any time I wanted to.. I imagine things he told me....but still I could do it on my own..Like I am going to sleep and think on things...is this how you feel?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That sounds typical of hypnosis, it usually takes a few sessions to see the difference, it isn't like an on/off switch and one session just turns the IBS off for good.


----------



## Champsleeve (Dec 10, 2008)

I had really good results with hypnotherapy. I really didn't expect it to help my IBS. I was just hoping for some new relaxation techniques to help me through the bad flares. About 4 weeks into it though, I realized that I was feeling much better and that it was actually helping. I used to wake up every morning with the first thought of "am I feeling any pain" or before I would do anything I'd stop and analyze how I was feeling. Now I just go about my normal day and don't think about IBS. I still have flares but they aren't affecting me by constantly by being on my mind like they used to.


----------

